# World Cup Qualifiers 15 Oct



## Betting Forum (Oct 11, 2013)

17:00 Azerbaijan - Russia 15.00 6.50 1.24 1 
17:00 Greece - Liechtenstein 1.03 15.50 38.50 2 
17:00 Lithuania - Bosnia & Herzegovina 11.00 5.50 1.30 1 
18:00 Hungary - Andorra 1.02 23.00 58.50 2 
18:00 Romania - Estonia 1.20 6.88 14.50 2 
18:00 Turkey - Netherlands 2.60 3.80 2.65 1 
18:10 Latvia - Slovakia 3.13 3.35 2.30 2 
18:15 Bulgaria - Czech Republic 2.31 3.58 3.00 2 
18:15 Denmark - Malta 1.04 16.25 46.00 2 
18:30 Serbia - FYR Macedonia 1.43 4.27 8.75 2 
18:45 Faroe Islands - Austria 11.50 6.60 1.23 2 
18:45 Ireland - Kazakhstan 1.35 5.05 9.00 2 
18:45 Italy - Armenia 1.32 5.38 9.70 2 
18:45 Sweden - Germany 4.08 3.68 1.88 2 
19:00 Belgium - Wales 1.23 6.25 13.00 2 
19:00 England - Poland 1.24 6.05 12.00 2 
19:00 France - Finland 1.19 7.00 14.50 2 
19:00 Montenegro - Moldova 1.33 4.90 9.38 2 
19:00 San Marino - Ukraine 58.50 24.50 1.01 2 
19:00 Scotland - Croatia 3.25 3.45 2.20 2 
19:00 Spain - Georgia 1.06 14.00 37.00 2


----------



## bestbets (Oct 13, 2013)

This Tuesday sees the final round of fixtures in this year’s World Cup Qualifying and we have an accumulator for it. There is a slight lack of value in a lot of matches so to compensate for this I’ve put together a 12/1 8-fold with Coral with several games very short odds.

New members who join Coral today can get a free bet of up to £50:

Accumulator Betting Tip:

Bosnia to beat Lithuania 1/3:

Bosnia have impressed everyone in qualifying and will rather finish first or second in this group. Bosnia have won seven matches in the group and lost just once. They are unbeaten on the road and have conceded just once, scoring eight and five in two of their away games. Lithuania haven’t had a bad qualifying with three wins and four defeats. Their wins however have come against the minnows of Liechenstien and Latvia. At home they have only lost once to Greece but against a strong Bosnia side who have it all to play for, they should lose.

Romania to beat Estonia 2/11:

Romania still have a great chance of claiming a play-off spot but will want a win to give them the best possible chance. They have only lost to Turkey and Holland in qualifying and have five wins in nine. Estonia have only managed to beat Andorra in qualifying and have lost three of four away. Justified short odds in this one as Romania should easily beat Estonia.

Serbia to beat Macedonia 2/5:

A damp squid from group A as neither of these sides can qualify. Serbia have struggled a bit picking up just three wins in nine qualifiers and losing four. They have been much better at home though, losing just once. Macedonia are bottom of a group with Wales in it. They have lost six matches in qualifying and lost three of their four away matches. It should be an easy night for Serbia and they should wrap up qualifying on a high.

Belgium to beat Wales 1/6:

Belgium have romped through this group with eight wins in nine matches and are unbeaten. They are obviously unbeaten at home and have won three in a row there. Wales have  nine points with three wins and six defeats to their names in another disappointing attempt to qualify. They have lost three of four away games, only beating Scotland on the road. Against a magnificent Belgium side they should succumb easily.

Croatia to beat Scotland 13/10:

The only game that wanders out of odds on territory is this one. Scotland have struggled in qualifying and have won just twice. They have lost five games in this group and will be looking to put it behind them. Croatia have a play-off spot confirmed and will be hoping to take some momentum in to their crucial two leg affair. Scotland have not won at home in qualifying and have really struggled at Hampden. Croatia are unbeaten on the road in this group and will be hoping to finish off that way against a struggling Scotland.

France to beat Finland 1/5:

To a France side now who should have a play-off spot reserved but can push Spain for top spot. They have four wins in seven group matches only losing to Spain. At home they have won two of three matches and should do so again against a weak Finland side. Finland have won just twice in qualifying with far too many draws. Against a strong France side they should lose here.

England to beat Poland 2/9:

England should be safely through to Brazil but a win here will confirm it. They are unbeaten in this group with five wins and four draws. They have won three of four at home and won three in a row at Wembley. Poland just haven’t won enough in qualifying with just three wins in nine. They have only beaten San Marino away and against an England side needing a win to wrap things up they should lose.

Montenegro to beat Moldova 1/3:

Goal difference means even a win might not be enough for Montenegro to grab a play-off spot. However, they have lost just twice in qualifying and take on a side who have only beaten San Marino. On the road Moldova have lost three of four and should lose to a better Montenegro team.

Newly promoted Mansfield have exceeded expectations with them sitting in a play-off spot. They have lost just twice in the league this season and have won three of their last four matches. They have won two of their last three games at home and will fancy another here. Rovers are without a win in their last five matches and are yet to win away from home this season. With Mansfield hoping to secure a play-off spot they should beat struggling Rovers.

ACCUMULATOR ODDS: 11/1


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 14, 2013)

AZERBAIJAN V RUSSIA: PREDICTIONS

Azerbaijan moved off bottom spot in the group with a solid 2-0 home win over Northern Ireland.. There have been encouraging signs for the Azeri but results speak for themselves. The win last round was the 1st win of the campaign as they had 5 draws and only 3 defeats.  Azerbaijan drew with Israel twice which is decent but also managed to draw twice with Luxembourg. Just three wins in 11 games Malta 3-0. 2-0 Northern Ireland and Leichtenstein 3-0 show the level of the side.

Russia top the group with 7 wins and 2 defeats and can only be caught with a loss here and a very large win over Luxembourg (They should win by at least 4) Fabio Capello does what he always manages to do and that’s get his side to the finals. Russia (like England before) have no real outstanding players but play very organised and methodical football. Its not been all plain sailing on the road to Rio for Russia who have lost to Northern Ireland on the road. A very poor result, but this game should be a formality.

AZERBAIJAN V RUSSIA: BETTING TIPS 

Cannot for the life of me see Russia failing to qualify; All the hard work has been done and they should wrap this game up. A low scoring match on the cards here – Russia have not been as fluid on the road and will be looking to just grab the point at least with the minimum fuss.

The Draw at 5.50 looks massive here with Corals.

Take the 1.91 on Total Goals Under 2.5 (Corals) – I believe Azerbaijan will try to simply contain Russia here and cannot see goals at all. Azerbaijan have proved very tough to beat; I take a low scoring game and think the unders are great value.


----------

